# ifconfig not installed?!

## dschobel

doing a fresh install, everything's going really well, and under the livecd I had full net connectivity... and then I boot my system for the first time and the network connection is gone. 

strangest of all, I don't seem to have the ifconfig utility anymore. I checked /sbin/ and /bin/ and then did a full blown 'find -name' for ifconfig and nada. any ideas where I might have gone wrong?

----------

## BradN

I'm pretty sure the package ifconfig is in is one of the system packages, ie when you run "emerge system", it should pull that in... you aren't trying to boot a stage 1 or 2 tarball by itself without first progressing to stage 3, right?

----------

## HAL_9000

I've got the same problem as well...

a sidenote is, that emerge -e system failed... I continued with a 'emerge system', which completed succesfully...

A new install with 2005.1, made yesterday..

----------

## dschobel

I did a stage 1 install of 2005.1 which bombed ( on some php code ), but then I did a plain old emerge system (without the --empty-tree as instructed in the handbook) and that completed fine.

----------

## dschobel

HAL_9000:   did you use the official gentoo livecd's or some other medium when installing?

because it sounds like we have an identical problem...

----------

## HAL_9000

 *dschobel wrote:*   

> HAL_9000:   did you use the official gentoo livecd's or some other medium when installing?
> 
> because it sounds like we have an identical problem...

 ]

the official medium... the minimal livecd iso...

----------

## HAL_9000

recompiling net-tools from the cd was enough here...

 :Smile: 

Erik

----------

